# Bull reds?



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Are the bulls on the gulf breeze side of beach side? Also is it better on an incoming or outgoing tide? I understand the bait of choice right now is Menhaden.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

surf, tidal movement and menhaden won't work.


----------



## tjn1125 (Nov 2, 2013)

I have caught all mine on with cut mullet and on the beach side of bob sikes


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I've caught all of mine on an outgoing tide. I throw artificial, Mirrolure C17MR and S52R. When I see them hitting baitfish, I throw the lure right at them.


----------



## Laonardo48 (Nov 10, 2013)

tjn1125 said:


> I have caught all mine on with cut mullet and on the beach side of bob sikes


Where do u mean when u refer to beach side. Because Bob Sikes bridge isn't on beach. Is there another place


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

If they are there they will be on both sides, any cut bait will work, some better than others. I recommend cut menhaden for bulls. Saw a dude on beach side Saturday pull up 3 slots on cut pigfish though.


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

When you say "beach side", does that mean the side by the toll gate/Marlin Restaurant?


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

DavidM said:


> When you say "beach side", does that mean the side by the toll gate/Marlin Restaurant?


yes.. there is the gulf breeze side of bob sykes and there is the beach side me i like the beach side better i went a about a week ago and we caught them on finger mullet and manhaden


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Caught my most recent one on finger mullet about 4hrs ago, Gulf Breeze side.


----------



## brian4 (Oct 29, 2013)

are yall only getting bull reds ? or slot reds as well?


----------

